# Virgin Bacon Smoker - Q-View!



## trizzuth (Feb 4, 2013)

Been working on a Virgina Country Ham, which saw about 7 hours of smoke with an AMNS in my oil tank smoker yesterday, and is out there again today soaking it up!

While i was at it, I made an attempt to do some bacon.  After the curing phase (7 days using Morton's Sugar Cure), I had to soak the bellies for 2 hours because it was way too salty on my test fry.  During the equalizing period in fridge to form the pellicle, I coated one with Brown sugar, one with fresh ground black pepper and one with garlic powder, dried onion flake and dried red jalepeno.  Here are some pics, enjoy!













IMG_0967_zps30b2996f.jpg



__ trizzuth
__ Jan 30, 2013






^ Test fry..













IMG_0969_zpsc8528c9d.jpg



__ trizzuth
__ Jan 30, 2013






Too salty at this point, so soaked it for 2 hours.













IMG_0971_zpsf258b9dd.jpg



__ trizzuth
__ Jan 30, 2013






^Ready to go into fridge and rest













20130203_182920 (1).jpg



__ trizzuth
__ Feb 4, 2013






^Fresh out of the smoker (Not a lot of color, but they were smoky from the Pitmaster's Blend of dust I used.













20130203_182754.jpg



__ trizzuth
__ Feb 4, 2013






^Brown-sugared one all sliced up, didn't really taste any brown sugar on this batch, just salty, meaty goodness, my kids loved it!













20130203_183604.jpg



__ trizzuth
__ Feb 4, 2013






^Peppered bacon all sliced up, this tasted outstanding!













20130203_184320.jpg



__ trizzuth
__ Feb 4, 2013






^^Garlicky/Onion/Jalepeno was the star of the show, the garlic flavor came through pretty intense, but it was delicious!













20130203_184402.jpg



__ trizzuth
__ Feb 4, 2013






^^ wrapped some up for freezing so I can eat this for awhile.  Next purchase for me: Vacuum sealer!  But this will do the trick nicely and I am sure it won't last too long..


----------



## daveomak (Feb 6, 2013)

Trizz....   bacon looks good.....  Did you make it in the smoker you were working on ???    Dave


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 6, 2013)

Very nice bacon Trizz!

Great job!

Bill


----------



## trizzuth (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks for the replies, and yes, I did do this in the smoker I was working on, which I slacked on putting up some pictures.  So here she is, her name for the time being unless I can think of something better is "Big Bertha" :)  Only used the AMNS in here and had the bacon in there for about 7 hours.  I think next time I might give the bacon some more time as the smoky flavor was not imparted into the meat too well..  These pictures are from last fall when I first got her fired up and did a test with a few pork shoulders and ham hocks.  **I see that I never updated my other thread with pics, so I will put some of these there as well..The chain is there on the handle so when I open it I just loop the chain around the right smoke stack and she stays open nice and wide..  













DSCF0028.JPG



__ trizzuth
__ Feb 6, 2013


















DSCF0030.JPG



__ trizzuth
__ Feb 6, 2013


















DSCF0033.JPG



__ trizzuth
__ Feb 6, 2013


















DSCF0072.JPG



__ trizzuth
__ Feb 6, 2013


















DSCF0076.JPG



__ trizzuth
__ Feb 6, 2013


















DSCF0090.JPG



__ trizzuth
__ Feb 6, 2013


----------



## roller (Feb 6, 2013)

Bacon looks good but that smoker is out of site..Man thats a nice smoker...


----------



## trizzuth (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks Roller!  No doubt I could fit an entire pig in there!  Maybe one day if I really really get ambitious...


----------



## daveomak (Feb 6, 2013)

Very nice Trizz.....    Dave


----------



## ron forst (Feb 6, 2013)

Trizzuth, I recognize that tank as I had one exactly like it I think it was brownie? in my basement as a fuel tank for an old furnace, how did you get it clean enough to use as a smoker?


----------



## trizzuth (Feb 6, 2013)

Ron Forst said:


> Trizzuth, I recognize that tank as I had one exactly like it I think it was brownie? in my basement as a fuel tank for an old furnace, how did you get it clean enough to use as a smoker?


Cross-referencing threads here for you as this one has more information, wasn't too hard..

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...on-tank-updated-with-heavy-q-view#post_931552


----------



## geerock (Feb 6, 2013)

Great lookin' bacon.  Thats always nice to see but that smoker is really nice!  That thing is screamin' whole hog!


----------



## zahlgren (Feb 6, 2013)

Awesome job on both the smoker and the bacon!!


----------



## robborobborobbo (Feb 6, 2013)

How long was the equalization or resting stage in the fridge for?


----------

